# Xbox One: Uscita a Novembre. Prezzo 499 Euro



## admin (10 Giugno 2013)

Ora è ufficiale: la nuova Xbox One uscirà a Novembre. Ed il prezzo di vendita sarà di 499 euro.


----------



## esjie (11 Giugno 2013)

Mah...stando alle informazioni attuali mi toccherà passare a Sony quando cambierò console? Il prezzo basso era uno dei punti di forza.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Giugno 2013)

Il prezzo in sé della console non è importante.

Son gli investimenti che fai per giocarci che contano secondo me, come le macchine.

Pagare per i giochi usati e l'online alla lunga è molto peggio che pagare 200€ sul prezzo secco


----------



## Stex (11 Giugno 2013)

oscena la xbox.bruttissima


----------

